# Got a pretty sick bird here



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Got home from work and found little Gee-Two had managed to get his head through the wire and then get his beak caught on the wire in the next square over and he couldn't get loose. He's in pretty bad shape - don't know how long he was stuck like that, but he was pretty close to dead when I got him loose, it looks like he chewed up his beak and bunged himselft up just below his good eye. He can still see OK, and he did drink water twice now, I got him bundled up and resting on a heating pad right now. Hope the little fellow pulls through, I would miss him a lot. Wish him luck and maybe a little prayer for a good little one-winged birdie.

NAB :-(


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OMG, Nab, what a terrible accident.
Oh, I hope he will be alright. 


Reti


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

A prayer coming your way. I have seen cattle lose legs (and thus lives) getting caught up in wire fencing, no one around to help when it happened. The good news is that you were there and hopefully got him out of his predicament before any really serious damage occurred. Best try a different gauge wire cage so it can't happen again. Meantime, is there any bleeding in the mouth or on the neck. That is what I would check right off.

Cameron


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Oh NO!*

I SURE hope Gee-Two will be OK! What a shock that must have been!

Please keep us posted!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Nab, 

What a terrible thing to happen, and I hope everything will be ok Please keep us posted about G2's recovery. Can you describe the injuries more to us or possibly post some pictures when you can? If there are any cuts you should probably apply a topical antibiotic cream if you haven't done so already.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Nab,
Prayers for Gee-Two. Keep us updated.
Daryl


----------



## Jimmy Jo (Oct 16, 2005)

​​OMG, Poor little Gee-two !  Thank Goodness that you found him in time ! Our Prayers coming your way !!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sending special prayers for healing and comfort to G2.

Please update us when you can.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Nab,

Poor little thing, and poor you! Keep treating him for shock, the warmth and rehydration are vital. Replace his water with the International Rehydrating Solution.

Pigeons are resilient. I had a collared dove that had been badly chewed up by a cat then placed in a cold basket to die. 5 hours later she was brought to me freezing cold, in shock and gasping her last. She made a full recovery. Hopefully G2 will feel better soon and that the damage he has done to himself is repairable.

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, I;m just heartsick for you. Don't give up hope though. Praying right now.

Maggie


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Nab -- Sending positive thoughts and prayers to you and G2. Hang in there and keep hydrating ... pigeons are tough and resilient.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*We made it through the night*

He's able to stand up again, and his eye is no longer 1/2 swelled shut. He's doing his little growls and even a couple of coos this morning, and he went over first thing and took a couple big drinks of water. He is back in his regular digs roosting in his basket. He still can't make it up on his perches yet, but I think we're out of the woods, he did make a few little pecking motions at me so his beak seems to be working OK and is no longer hanging 1/2 open. I fixed the wire so this won't happen again. 

thanks for your good wishes and prayers it always helps.

NAB


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Wow! Good news Nab  Give G2 extra kisses for his recovery all day long!  

Suz.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Nab, 

Thanks for the update today....poor little G2. He looks a little defeated in your picture there but he does sound like he's going to be just fine. What a harrowing experience for both him and you. 

This just goes to show us all once again that we have to be vigilant with our birds because even when we think we've thought of everything to keep them safe, something like this happens and we have to re-evaluate things. 

Give G2 a snuggle and some treats from all of us!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Nab, that is a terrible close call Gee-two had. You must have been devisated. I am thankful things will most likely go well for your pigeon. It should make us all conscience of our indoor (and outdoor for that matter) pigeons living quarters. I bet most of us will be doing some inspections.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is very welcome news, Nab. Thank you!

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, give him a big kiss for me.  I have been so worried all morning. Thanks for letting us know.

Maggie


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Nab, I'm so happy to hear Gee2 is doing better today...what a terrible scare. Hope he continues to improve rapidly.

Linda


----------



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

Woah. Glad he is on the highway to recovery. Hope the little fellow feels better.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YEAAA, Gee Two! Way to go! Many thanks for the update, Nab!!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Out of the ICU and back on our perch*

Looks like the little fellow is going to make it, he's not eating much yet, but he's out of his basket and back on his perch, can't make it to the upper perch yet or up to his ledge, but it's looking much better. Going to keep him on the pro-biotics & electrlytes another day or two. Looks like the eye is healing up too.

NAB


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, thanks for the update. When they get hurt it just tears your heart out, doesn't it? I am so glad he is better.

Maggie


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Nab -- Great news. Hopefully soon G2 will be ready for some peanut treats, and not those stale pet store peanuts


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Glad to hear this special bird is feeling better. Thanks for the update and the pic!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Nab I just read the update this morning. That is wonderful. It certainly was a nice wake up greeting for me!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Nab, a little late checking in on this thread, but glad to see that G2 is on the mend and returning to his old self again.

fp


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*G2 - 1, Cage - 0*

Glad to hear G2 made it. Could you post a photo of the "trap" (and maybe have a finger stand in as model for the pigeon head) so we can get a clearer idea of what happened, and maybe thus avoid a similar recurrence? I don't have a clear mental image of what happened. If it is feasible, that is. Thanks.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Nab,



Wow...glad to hear he is feeling better now..!

I bet that was one helluva miserable being-stuck time he had there...

Whew!

Good thing you found him when you did...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Nab,
This forum has made me laugh a lot, and it has brought me to tears. After I read your post, I was filled with sorrow. I know about your George’s. I have looked at their pictures many times. I know about the awesome living quarters that they occupy, and accidents like this made me wonder if our little friends are really ever completely safe from every danger. I am so glad to hear that he is better! I have always admired their Penthouses.

The truth is…..I have something I have been meaning to tell you. I read a post that you commented in, that I think was instrumental in helping one of my little squabs walk.
You had said if you would have known about giving pigeons calcium to strengthen their little legs that you would have given it to George. 

I had a beautiful little squab that had been sitting in his nest. He was growing and just getting more beautiful but I never noticed that something was wrong with his leg until he wing walked to his father for a meal. When I picked him up, it looked as though his little foot had been injured, and his leg was frozen against his body. I brought him inside and put him on a heating pad. 

He was not using his right leg at all. His foot appeared to have been smashed. He couldn’t wrap his toes around anything. I did not have any calcium caps, but I had tablets, so I shaved off the end dissolved it and added it to Kaytee. I started to give him a little with a dropper. I also started working with his stiff little leg. With-in 3 days the little guy was up on both legs and walking. Ever so careful….but still walking. I have named him Georgie Walker. I hope you don’t mind! I needed to take this time to tell and thank you.

Forever Grateful,
Feather


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Larry asked if I could show how it happened*

He got his head through one of the squares and then got his neck over to the next square where he got his beak stuck on the wire of the next square and couldn't open his mouth far enough to get his beak loose. I walled off the squares with carboard so there is no chance of anything like this happening again. Check your cages if there's any wire used that is big enough for them to get theri heads through it could be dangerous especially if they are inclined to peck at their neighbor in the next nest or cage.

Here's a plush toy rendition of the accident.

NAB


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

My goodness Nab, it is a miracle he survived. I'm so glad he is doing better.

Maggie


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh Nab,

The poor baby.....always looks much worse when you can actually SEE the event. Glad he's doing better.

Linda


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Mock-up reenactment of head caught in cage*

Scary. Almost made me wish I hadn't asked for the picture. Glad I did though. 
Maybe when we set up cages we can get some tips from human baby playpen "Things to look out for."


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Your post is the most important thing in this entire thread*

That's one of the many magical things about this place - people sharing their experiences both good and bad. Your post requesting an illustration of the trap is probably the most important post in the entire thread because maybe someone will see what happened and avoid making the same mistake I did when I put together their digs. It was snowing that afternoon and I almost stayed in town at my sister's house because it was starting to stick to the road, but I kind of had a funny feeling and I didn't like the idea of my little guys going without clean food and paper for two days so I went ahead and drove home (it's a 22 mile comute) I got home just in time - I don't think he would have lasted another 1/2 hour hung up like that, poor little fellow is a tough guy though, had a wing sliced off, got one eye poked out, but he's still in there fighting - he's a brave little birdie.

NAB


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

It's a good thing you followed your instincts Nab and especially a good thing for G2. He may well have perished if not for the fact you went with your gut. I am one of those people who beleive we have a psychic connection to our pets (and our family's too of course).

Cameron

PS: I really hate that wire. I've seen chickens get hung up the same way in their panick to escape hawks at their coop. I really preferred, free ranging/roaming birds with wooden buildings and no wire. It's such a hazard to their health.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing Treesa. Thank you for transfering this to the birdproofing section. It is an eye opener for All of us. I am thankful G2 is recovering. I still cringe when I think of your redition. We are grateful you shared this picture.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Nab, thanks for sharing that (scarey!!!) graphic. Who would have thought a pigeon could get into that type of trouble?!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have moved post #30, a copy only, to the bird proofing thread. "Out and About".

I appreciate the very descriptive graphic Nab, hopefully others will learn from it. 

I'm so glad Gee2 is doing much better. 

Thank you very much.


----------

